# Ati 5770 драйвера

## mungo_k

Поменял видео. Было раньше нвидиа. Указал ati-drivers, пересобрал xorg-drivers. Сходу при прописывании fglrx не заработало. Попробовал читать фак, который здесь, но там только про старые. Опенсурсные драйвера однако заработали, но 3д вообще не заработало. Заставка в кедах вызывала тлько сегментфолт где-то в glibc. Потом в стабильные добавили версию 10.8. После этого драйвер вообще никакой - если раньше был черный экран, то сейчас сегфолт в глибц и все. Причем пишет в логе, что не удалось запустить DRM, не работает GPS (???), после чего собсна и идет сегфолт.

Вопрос в следующем - напишите по шагам, как и что настраивать или ткните слепого в правильную тему форума.

----------

## mungo_k

Поконкретнее:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) fglrx(0): Hasn't established DRM connection

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(EE) fglrx(0): Hasn't established DRM connection

(WW) fglrx(0): Hasn't establisted DRM connection

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. 

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0

(EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.

(II) fglrx(0): XMM failed to initialize!

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x476928]

1: Xorg (0x400000+0x6a929) [0x46a929]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f455f792000+0xf010) [0x7f455f7a1010]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxDisplayViewportCallbackSetMode+0x6d8) [0x7f455cac9788]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (amd_xserver17_xf86CrtcSetModeTransform+0x212) [0x7f455cea0cc2]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (amd_xserver17_xf86SetDesiredModes+0x1cb) [0x7f455cea2e0b]

6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (amd_xf86SetDesiredModes+0xd) [0x7f455cacf15d]

7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxDisplayScrnInit+0xa7) [0x7f455cac5ac7]

8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (atiddxScreenInit+0x805) [0x7f455caa1d45]

9: Xorg (AddScreen+0x1be) [0x45515e]

10: Xorg (InitOutput+0x7d5) [0x4829f5]

11: Xorg (0x400000+0x24dc0) [0x424dc0]

12: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f455e82bbbd]

13: Xorg (0x400000+0x24b19) [0x424b19]

Segmentation fault at address 0x3c

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

```

----------

## Apexman

aticonfig --initial

----------

## mungo_k

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> aticonfig --initial

 

Плавали, знаем. Не помогло.

----------

## sutki72

 *mungo_k wrote:*   

> Поменял видео. Было раньше нвидиа. натяжные потолки в Тюмени Указал ati-drivers, пересобрал xorg-drivers. Сходу при прописывании fglrx не заработало. Попробовал читать фак, который здесь, но там только про старые. Опенсурсные драйвера однако заработали, но 3д вообще не заработало. Заставка в кедах вызывала тлько сегментфолт где-то в glibc. квартиры посуточно Тюмень Потом в стабильные добавили версию 10.8. После этого драйвер вообще никакой - если раньше был черный экран, то сейчас сегфолт в модули для dle глибц и все. Причем пишет в логе, что не удалось запустить DRM, не работает GPS (???), после чего собсна и идет сегфолт. 
> 
> Вопрос в следующем - напишите по шагам, как и что настраивать или ткните слепого в правильную тему форума.

 

У меня примерно такая же проблема,  Может кто чем нибудь помочь?

----------

## mungo_k

Победил сам, после последнего апгрейда х-сервера. Меза и ксорг пересобрались с флагом "ати", потом указал еще флаг "modules" (какой идиот его придумал, можно подумать, что без драйвера ядра можно работать), после чего заработало как часы.

----------

## cord

Разве fglrx лучше radeon'а?

----------

